# LSU vs Tennessee 2011



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey, inbreds and hillbillies.... your Vols are next 







My LSU Tigers are coming to rocky top on Saturday - GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2011)

Since Bray has a fractured thumb I will have to say LSU wins this one!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Since Bray has a fractured thumb I will have to say LSU wins this one!



It wouldn't have mattered....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> It wouldn't have mattered....



I was trying to be fair to the UT fans! The lost their qb man!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2011)

Lost to UGA, LSU next week, at Bama, and then USCe comes to town.
October is gonna be a VERY rough month for them. Couldn't happen to a nicer team.


----------



## LittleHolder (Oct 9, 2011)

Sure wish Lame Kiffen was there to enjoy his mess!


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2011)

Hate to be the vols but go get one tigers.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 10, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I was trying to be fair to the UT fans! The lost their qb man!!



Out for several weeks with a hangnail... 

I think he just doesn't want to face the honey badger TM7


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2011)

You mean the great Dooley can't pull this one off? I thought he was a forum favorite.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 10, 2011)

*Don't be a hater, RH*



rhbama3 said:


> Lost to UGA, LSU next week, at Bama, and then USCe comes to town.
> October is gonna be a VERY rough month for them. Couldn't happen to a nicer team.



You're going to need counseling if you don't let it go.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 10, 2011)

Every player has 11 on their sweat bands.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 10, 2011)

Ugly...thats going to be the score.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 10, 2011)

I think this may be the first time a team quits.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe we will PUNT some against y'all (that gives us a good advantage ya know)


----------



## Drexal (Oct 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Out for several weeks with a hangnail...
> 
> I think he just doesn't want to face the honey badger TM7



Seems to be a trend with QBs facing the Honey Badger...


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 10, 2011)

riprap said:


> You mean the great Dooley can't pull this one off? I thought he was a forum favorite.



Nope.
but I still like Dooley,...too many folks refuse to see just what he walked into, and what he is having to work with.
He played 17 freshmen against UGA, but i guess that is irrelevant.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 10, 2011)

KYBobwhite said:


> Every player has 11 on their sweat bands.



Is that how many rushing yards the Vols are hoping to get or to remind them how many players can be on their defense?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2011)

Geaux Tigers. Stuff those hillbillies and inbreed in the comeauxed.  RTR


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Nope.
> but I still like Dooley,...too many folks refuse to see just what he walked into, and what he is having to work with.
> He played 17 freshmen against UGA, but i guess that is irrelevant.



He also left La Tech with a worse record than his first year and a losing record. He may be a good coach in the end, I just don't see how you get he is going to be a good coach with a so-so record.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 10, 2011)

If UGA Beat them we know anyone can beat them!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2011)

riprap said:


> He also left La Tech with a worse record than his first year and a losing record. He may be a good coach in the end, I just don't see how you get he is going to be a good coach with a so-so record.



It worked for Auburn.
So far.


----------



## Bad Company (Oct 10, 2011)

LSU vs VOLS? This will be a physical beat down of epic proportions handed out by the  crustacian boiling cajuns.


----------



## choot'em (Oct 10, 2011)

Not looking forward to this one. The only good thing about this game is we dont have to go to LSU and smell like corn dogs


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2011)

choot'em said:


> Not looking forward to this one. The only good thing about this game is we dont have to go to LSU and smell like corn dogs



No, but you do have to scrape yourself up off the field and hobble to Tuscaloosa the week after.


----------



## tigerfan (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey Les, you geauxing to this game?


----------



## choot'em (Oct 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No, but you do have to scrape yourself up off the field and hobble to Tuscaloosa the week after.



Dude. This is LSU vsTennessee thread. No one gives a dang about your trailer park, inbred, toothless, meth cooking bama football team. UT is terrible, so when bama and lsu beat us it is expected. I guarantee that we wont be hurting near as bad as yall will be when LSU comes to Trailer Town and beats yall.

Instead of worrying about beating a bad UT team you should be worrying about where Trent Richardson's mom lives and all the good things that bama has done for his family.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2011)

choot'em said:


> Dude. This is LSU vsTennessee thread. No one gives a dang about your trailer park, inbred, toothless, meth cooking bama football team. UT is terrible, so when bama and lsu beat us it is expected. I guarantee that we wont be hurting near as bad as yall will be when LSU comes to Trailer Town and beats yall.
> 
> Instead of worrying about beating a bad UT team you should be worrying about where Trent Richardson's mom lives and all the good things that bama has done for his family.



well, alrighty then.
Geaux Tigers!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2011)

This is a rough sched. for any team. We all know Dooley didnt cause this mess. He walked into it. But he did know what he was walking into. I think he's fine with it. It's his Momma that is having a hard time with it. Anyway there is alot talent on that UT team. So they wont be down long.  When all those young players mature, and he doesnt win. Then it's on him. We shall see. I think he will win in the end.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> If UGA Beat them we know anyone can beat them!



Quit hatin.....


----------



## choot'em (Oct 10, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> This is a rough sched. for any team. We all know Dooley didnt cause this mess. He walked into it. But he did know what he was walking into. I think he's fine with it. It's his Momma that is having a hard time with it. Anyway there is alot talent on that UT team. So they wont be down long.  When all those young players mature, and he doesnt win. Then it's on him. We shall see. I think he will win in the end.



 He walked into a terrible situation. Depleted  roster, 3 weeks till signing day, Kiffin crap all over the place. The thing that kills UT is that we dont have the luxury of a lot of instate talent. So the rebuilding process is going to be longer.  I like Dooley and really hope that he can be the one  to turn this thing around. Only time will tell.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2011)

choot'em said:


> He walked into a terrible situation. Depleted  roster, 3 weeks till signing day, Kiffin crap all over the place. The thing that kills UT is that we dont have the luxury of a lot of instate talent. So the rebuilding process is going to be longer.  I like Dooley and really hope that he can be the one  to turn this thing around. Only time will tell.


I think yall will be fine with Dooley. I think he had a pretty good class last year so I think he will recruit good for yall. The only thing that would worry me is the fan base being able stick with him for the long haul. I'm going to tell you right now if he could find a freak of a RB that O would be hard to stop.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2011)

I hope they hang 70 up on you guys.  Roll tide.


----------



## choot'em (Oct 10, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I think yall will be fine with Dooley. I think he had a pretty good class last year so I think he will recruit good for yall. The only thing that would worry me is the fan base being able stick with him for the long haul. I'm going to tell you right now if he could find a freak of a RB that O would be hard to stop.



He has put together 2 good classes. Not full of 5 star guys, but he is filling needs, which is everywhere. Patience is a must for the fan base. Saturday night on volquest was terrible but I think that most logical fans realize its not gonna happen over night.


----------



## choot'em (Oct 10, 2011)

Matthew6 said:


> I hope they hang 70 up on you guys.  Roll tide.



They wont. Yall wont either. Rammer Jammer good buddy


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2011)

choot'em said:


> He has put together 2 good classes. Not full of 5 star guys, but he is filling needs, which is everywhere. Patience is a must for the fan base. Saturday night on volquest was terrible but I think that most logical fans realize its not gonna happen over night.



He hung out with Saban long enough to figure it out.


----------



## Bad Company (Oct 10, 2011)

choot'em said:


> He walked into a terrible situation. Depleted  roster, 3 weeks till signing day, Kiffin crap all over the place. The thing that kills UT is that we dont have the luxury of a lot of instate talent. So the rebuilding process is going to be longer.  I like Dooley and really hope that he can be the one  to turn this thing around. Only time will tell.



And what in State talent you do have, cannot qualify academically  Looks like you Vols are finally realizing that it takes more than a hiphop HC to run a winning program.


----------



## choot'em (Oct 10, 2011)

Bad Company said:


> And what in State talent you do have, cannot qualify academically  Looks like you Vols are finally realizing that it takes more than a hiphop HC to run a winning program.



I cant think of a lot of Tennessee kids that didnt qualify. Not sure what that hip hop comment meant. Phil ran a winning program for 17 years.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 11, 2011)

You bunch of corndog munchers better be careful.  I hear that Tennessee is bringing in local officials.  You know what that means?  It means they don't count as good as last year's out of state officials.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 11, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> You bunch of corndog munchers better be careful.  I hear that Tennessee is bringing in local officials.  You know what that means?  It means they don't count as good as last year's out of state officials.



Tennessee must be planning on using that 4-4-5 defense against the Tigers again this year.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 11, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Since Bray has a fractured thumb I will have to say LSU wins this one!



Not sure why you think this, Sims can play.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 11, 2011)

> Run game dismal for Vols; numbers even worse
> 
> _Tennessee's players and coaches are running out of ways to explain why the running game isn't clicking.
> 
> ...



It's going to be a brutal day for the Vols on Rocky Top Saturday.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 12, 2011)

Les Miles... no explanation needed.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Les Miles... no explanation needed.



I can't even imagine what he's talking about.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 14, 2011)

Tomorrow is game day!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 14, 2011)

My Tigers have arrived at Rocky Top. 

Game predictions anyone? I'm going with:

LSU 42 - UT 14


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2011)

77 - 3. Geaux Tigers.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 14, 2011)

choot'em said:


> Big Orange beats LSU by 2. Book it



2 what? 2 extra guys on the field? 

Bawahahaha


----------



## justina (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't understand all the bashing about having too many guys on the field. It is something that happens a lot in football, especially in college. Did any of you bashers play college football?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 15, 2011)

KYBobwhite said:


> I can't even imagine what he's talking about.



Grass, of course!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 15, 2011)

One hour to game time....

GEAUX TIGERS!!!​


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> One hour to game time....
> 
> GEAUX TIGERS!!!​



Hope your ready for it....


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 15, 2011)

Who is simms backup if he gets knocked out?


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 15, 2011)

LSU d is trying to intimidate...UT  having no part of it...


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 15, 2011)

bwhahaha, hit the defender in the face with the ball


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 15, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> bwhahaha, hit the defender in the face with the ball



Matthieu hasn't stopped talking trash since the game started.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Matthieu hasn't stopped talking trash since the game started.



Honey Badger don't care....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Honey Badger don't care....



You seem to have problems with clock management again.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 15, 2011)

Honey badger doesn't care if he get burnt or looks like a fool.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 15, 2011)

why would miles challenge the PAT...what an idiot


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 15, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> why would miles challenge the PAT...what an idiot



Les heard a rumor that you could challenge such a play for only the price of a time out. He figured he'd try it out..


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 15, 2011)

now he is out of timeouts, interesting if that burns him here...doubt it but why would you burn a timeout like that with only 2 minutes left in the half


----------



## irishleprechaun (Oct 15, 2011)

ha ha miles you idiot...that challenge cost you 7 points moron


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 15, 2011)

No matter the outcome proud of the Vols today. Vols need just a couple more horses. GBO!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 15, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> No matter the outcome proud of the Vols today. Vols need just a couple more horses. GBO!!!!



They've got the heart Accubond, but are just outmatched. They are not quitting, though.


----------



## tjchurch (Oct 15, 2011)

That was a trip to the woodshed.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 15, 2011)

*Ouch!*

Even more painful watchin it at Neyland.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 15, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Honey badger doesn't care if he get burnt or looks like a fool.



Accubond,

The Honey Badger helped to keep your Vols to a 30% completion rate with only 6 completions for the whole game. 

Your team got whipped 38-7 and LSU didn't even play that well.

That's 4 in a row since 2006 that LSU has owned the Vols. 

Enjoy the Liberty Bowl if yall are lucky enough to win three more times. 



To the rest of you UT fans,

Good game, I don't think that either team played particularly well but LSU was able to get the victory.

Hang in there and you guys will be back in a few years with some good recruiting. 

Have a nice day ~ Les Miles


----------



## choot'em (Oct 15, 2011)

The game turned out how everyone expected. The first half was encouraging. But our lack of depth is ridiculous. Next week will probably be worse


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Accubond,
> 
> The Honey Badger helped to keep your Vols to a 30% completion rate with only 6 completions for the whole game.
> 
> ...



 I'm not sure your stats are saying how good LSU is or just how bad of shape the Vols are in. 

Aren't you one that like throwing ownage stats against someone that doesn't agree with you?

Well here's you a stat......   20-9!!!!  Do you like apples?
Anyway back to my comment...

Neal beat number 7 by a step then 7 got a PI call on a Freshman WR that had him beat.

"Honey Badger" is good but he got beat a few times today, That's all my comment was directed towards. So how about quit Blowing him up. He's a good football player that's about it.


----------



## choot'em (Oct 15, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> I'm not sure your stats are saying how good LSU is or just how bad of shape the Vols are in.
> 
> Aren't you one that like throwing ownage stats against someone that doesn't agree with you?
> 
> ...



Im rooting for LSU next week. But I hope that Trent Richardson knocks Mathieu out. The kid is good, but not near as good as he thinks he is.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 15, 2011)

choot'em said:


> Im rooting for LSU next week. But I hope that Trent Richardson knocks Mathieu out. The kid is good, but not near as good as he thinks he is.



Next week LSU plays Auburn in Baton Rouge.

Then a bye week

Then LSU plays Bama on 11/5 in Tuscaloosa


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 16, 2011)

tjchurch said:


> That was a trip to the woodshed.



It sore was...


----------



## choot'em (Oct 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Next week LSU plays Auburn in Baton Rouge.
> 
> Then a bye week
> 
> Then LSU plays Bama on 11/5 in Tuscaloosa



Mind was saying one thing and the fingers were typing another


----------

